# Chemguys Jetseal 109 detail vxr astra (56k xxx)



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Todays detail was a flame red vxr which i think had faded slightly and needed a spruce up....

The owner wanted me to find a product i truly believed would reveal its inner beauty.... I decide against Carnauba for this and went along the synthetic route for a change...

I have heard massive reports from various sources about the new range from Chemical guys and decided to buy a complete kit for this detail....

PRODUCTS USED TODAY WERE:

Chemical guys maxi suds II
Chemical guys ez creme glaze
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Chemical guys natural look shine dressing
Chemical guys wheel guard
Sonus green claybar
Zymol autowash (used as claylube)
Zymol sponge
Long handled wheel brush
Aquatouch dring towel
Meguairs last touch
Mequiars wheel brightener
Meguiars apc
Mequiars glass clean
Sonus der wunder polishing cloth
Sonus der wunder buffing cloth
Festool machine polisher
3m perfect it 
3m blue pad

The car arrived and was inspected...










I decided to spray the arches with mequiars apc and leave to soak and give the car a foam bath...

I used snowfoam and maxi suds mixed 50/50










This was left to dwell for 5 minutes and i felt the maxi suds actually helped the snowfoam.....

I then started on the wheels spraying with wheel brightener as they were horrendously bad probably because this is no ordinary vxr but a fully speced up 300 bhp with ap 4 pots all round... I used a long handled wheel brush which reaches right to the back of the wheels without penetrating them with your hands...










The wheels were then sprayed off and the car was washed with maxi suds II ..










I must admit the smell of almonds hit me when decanting and the bucketed water felt very smooth to me .......I used 50/50 tap and zero ppm ro water in the wash bucket and 100% ro in the rinse...

I proceeded to use the 2 bucket method and wash the car with a zymol sponge.










Next the car was clayed using zymol autowash as the clay lube and a sonus green claybar...










The car was filthy...










The car was then rewashed and 75 litres of ro water sheeted over it...










It was then dried using aquatouch drying towels and mequiars last touch as a drying aid!!










Next i gave the car a quick polish over with some 3m perfect it polish and the paintwork came up really nice.....










Next was onto the Chemical guys Ezcreme glaze...










This is such a good product to work with and applied really easily with a terry applicator pad..










This was worked a panel at a time and then buffed off....

Next was the Jetseal 109 of which i have been given rave reviews about.....










This was once again applied with a terry applicator and again so easy to work with unlike the products i usually use.....










The Jetseal was applied to the whole car in one go and then i left it for between 20 to 30 minutes as the weather today was overcast and gloomy so i wasnt sure if this would affect the bonding process...










It was then buffed off using sonus buffing towels ....










Now i was gobsmacked......

I really couldnt believe how shiny and reflective this had made the car......

I honestly was shocked!!!!!!!

The red now looked as if it had just left the factory it was that good....

I then applied a second layer 30 minutes later and it gave an even wetter appearance......

This product is seriously seriously good so good that i will now use it on my details!!!!!

THE FINAL SHOTS!!!!










BEFORE ROOF AND AFTER ROOF






















































Im not sure how many layers can be applied as i cant really see how the cars appearance could get any better.....

So my final thoughts are simple....

If you want a simple product to use with first class outstanding results this is it!!!!!


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

fantastic pics and results marc,i used jetseal last sunday on a nine year old range rover and the owner nearly filled his pants with excitement,the paint just feels like its made of glass !!!:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Loads of products used there. Looks amazing though. Superb attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow that is just so glossy


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey, that was a excellent write up dude, great pictures, well written and outstanding results! you me known as MR VXR soon, great job


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

nice work. Think i may order a bottle of Jetseal for the company L200.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Fantastic looking job and excellent write up


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Great write up, love the before and afters of the roof, really shows the difference the Jetseal makes. 

I love the EZ Creme and use it on every car I do before I put on the LSP.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow! that is stunning!! it has darkened the red on the roof picture. looks really good! be interesting to find out the durability.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ive been waiting for somebody to say about the darker colour as that was the one thing the owner loved much the same as my blue vxr being darker with carnauba we found this darkened the paintwork.....
Seeing as vauxhall red is a touch orangey it now looks identical to the new power red!!!!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks wonderful mate!

75 litres of RO water, blimey!

Such a bright shine, fantastic


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Looks wonderful mate!
> 
> 75 litres of RO water, blimey!
> 
> Such a bright shine, fantastic


Yea but neil i like to devote at least 30 litres to my wheels all round as theres nothing worse than it drying inbetween your spokes etc all calcified.....

I like to know any i cant reach will dry and leave no marks in the inner wheels...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

RO whore,

Great bit of work, loving the garage you go to for the after shots Marc

Red comming up fantastic


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mmmmmm a love the look of this car! i fancy a red car purely as it looks immense when detailed properly.

Excellent work marc


----------



## thechief (Oct 27, 2005)

That looks damn good, what polisher are you using?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

looks great.. how come the applicator is slightly red in the pic of you applying the jetseal? vauxhall still using single stage paint and did it come off a little with the ez glaze?

cheers


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking great, such a nice deep glossy finish achieved.


----------



## Predator_VTR (Apr 8, 2007)

that is sexual healing baby


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very good write up there mate and great results - very reflective looking red. :thumb:


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Outstanding working and outstanding results :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Absolutely stunning! The before and after on the roof really shows the difference. :thumb:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

that is amazing mate, looks lovely!!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work - the results are stunning :thumb:

Where do you get those wheel brushes? They look excellent for getting to the back of the rims.


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.thepolishingcompany.com/foryourcar.html

Near the bottom of the page


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

*W O W*

Absolutely brilliant write up, pics and results.....really enjoyed that post Marc

Now wheres my screwdriver whicle i come and nick that plate......

Really great job and what a car.......goooooorgeous!

Daz

RE Jetseal109 - Has anyone else noticed that it appears to get more shiny over a few days? I swear my car starts to look almost plastic coated after about 48hrs of application? maybe its just me?!!! :lol:


----------



## murf52 (Apr 23, 2006)

superb results just been told about CG jetseal 109 by DRNH and waht a recomandation from them results ill be getting hold of some for defo:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great post and stunning results with the jetSEAL 109 on the red paint!  

How did the Festool Rotex RO150E perform Marc?

Alan W


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Sh*t, looks like ive got to add another product to the collection. Whats the durability like on this chemical guys stuff?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Excellent results there :thumb: 

Jetseal looks like a stunning product, I may have to buy that to complement my other CG products.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Top write up and great finish!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks stunning Marc!

I am really dubious of all these new lsp products being touted as the next best thing as invariably they are not but the reviews this one is getting may just make me reach into my pocket


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

That looks incredible! 

Can you use Jetseal over SRP then a wax over the jetseal?


----------



## stewarty.c (Mar 8, 2006)

that jetseal looks the dogs genitailia.......


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Mouse said:


> That looks incredible!
> 
> Can you use Jetseal over SRP then a wax over the jetseal?


Ys you can indeed ,it comes down to personal preference whether you wish to top with a wax :thumb:


----------



## timwuk (Nov 20, 2006)

winrya said:


> Sh*t, looks like ive got to add another product to the collection. Whats the durability like on this chemical guys stuff?


Isn't that the truth, I have just ended up getting a bottle from Dave G.

I have to say the gloss there is better than anything I have seen from wax or any other LSP for that matter.

I just hope I get the same results on my black car.


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

wow, stunning! great write up


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

david g said:


> Ys you can indeed ,it comes down to personal preference whether you wish to top with a wax :thumb:


Right well I think I will be replacing my new bottle of EGP already :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks superb that


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

fantastic results, what concentration do you use the Zymol Autowash as a clay lube?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Super write up mate.

The VXR is looking 'sweet as' now with the JetSeal:thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Awesome mate!:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

that looks ace:thumb: i was impressedwhen i used the Jetseal on a pepper white mini last week it leaves a :thumb: nice slick finish too


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Marc,

That looks so good as you say almost power red, what a great turn round as for the jetseal would like to see how it performs over the coming weeks but defently another product to be added to a quickly growing collection.
The pics and write up are top notch a credit to yourself.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah thanks guys....

Ok Festool performs superbly but i am no expert and have not used rotary or pc so cannot fairly compare....

The paint did mildly come off on applicator when applying glaze.....

I actually bought all my bits from johnny and i believe he will be stocking the wheel brushes (dont quote me) as they are my no.1 bit of kit!!!!! I could not do without them....

I have to be totally honest , i came in to this detail with a totally open mind as i usually use a certain make of product but feel that like many i have been sucked into a bandwagon and never strayed!!! I love the product i have always used and the results are fantastic BUT i have been finding them harder to use especially in cold conditions so this apart from Zaino was a breath of fresh air......

I have to be totally honest here.......I DO NOT like the chem guys packaging...i really think the product could attract a more varied audience if it was given a revamp as it gives me the impression it is made locally and stickered up in bottles.......I work with companies like channel and max factor and know how vitally important packaging is to a product and i really feel that this is such a good product the visuals do not do it justice......

I really was surprised how good it was and am detailing a brand new vxr from factory soon and the owner wants it multi layered in this now!!!!

So my next question will be (from anyone who knows ) how many layers do you think is achieveable and is it polychargerable?


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Marc how do you find the VXR to live with?

I`m changing my Golf soon and havent considered a VXR until now. Am going to look at the Astra and the Corsa later. You could end up costing me a few quid here y`know 

Daz


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I find it totally practical with every thing i do....

It has enough room for the family and serious grunt for just my play time......

Upgradability is great with 300 bhp on tap for 2k.......

Tried the lot but couldnt resist it. so much i had the first type r civic on order last april from honda uk who had promised me the first in the country and i had paid a deposit but when i saw and then tried the vxr after the motorshow i cancelled it..........

This is my first ever posting on vxronline which says it all...

I am now fanatical and hey....my write ups now crash the forum!!!!:lol:

http://www.vxronline.co.uk/messageboard/viewtopic.php?p=7850&highlight=#7850


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> I find it totally practical with every thing i do....
> 
> It has enough room for the family and serious grunt for just my play time......
> 
> ...


Thanks Marc - you like it then :lol:

well just been to my local Vauxhall dealer and they had a Corsa VXR in so asked about that waiting time ....... OCTOBER!!!! must be friggin jokin.....Astra 3-4 weeks. Went then to Seat to look at Leon FR and Cupra....only one salesman, in fact the only person in there so didnt get to look in one....$hite!! then to Mazda....MMMMMMMMMM Mazda 3 MPS in red IN STOCK!! am calculting as i type......VERY nice car that was

we`ll see - watch this space

Daz


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

drnh said:


> Thanks Marc - you like it then :lol:
> 
> well just been to my local Vauxhall dealer and they had a Corsa VXR in so asked about that waiting time ....... OCTOBER!!!! must be friggin jokin.....Astra 3-4 weeks. Went then to Seat to look at Leon FR and Cupra....only one salesman, in fact the only person in there so didnt get to look in one....$hite!! then to Mazda....MMMMMMMMMM Mazda 3 MPS in red IN STOCK!! am calculting as i type......VERY nice car that was
> 
> ...


What about a Focus ST. 15bhp less than the VXR but mean't to be a better car and has a 5cylinder engine so should sound good to boot. Cupra is mean't to be good 239bhp or Golf GTI30 230bhp but probably miles more expensive. Sorry, we're moving off topic


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

A20 LEE said:


> What about a Focus ST. 15bhp less than the VXR but mean't to be a better car and has a 5cylinder engine so should sound good to boot. Cupra is mean't to be good 239bhp or Golf GTI30 230bhp but probably miles more expensive. Sorry, we're moving off topic


Yes we are a bit arnt we :lol: blame Marc :thumb:

Already got a Golf and fancy a change. Not too keen on Fords tbh....After seeing pretty much all of them now i think the Mazda 3 MPS could be a winner......

Daz


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

drnh said:


> Mazda....MMMMMMMMMM Mazda 3 MPS in red IN STOCK!! am calculting as i type......VERY nice car that was
> Daz


Might be worth reading Evo's roadtest here 

Darren


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Amazing work and love those cars..

Where do you get the Aquatouch Drying towels from? And how do you find them to use?


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

stunning really is, When you aply jetseal do u rub it on in circul motion or up and down?? and how long do u leave before buffing off?? great work.


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Lespaul said:


> Might be worth reading Evo's roadtest here
> 
> Darren


Thanks for that.....

The more i read about it the more of a luke warm hatch its becomming

Daz


----------



## panholio (Apr 22, 2006)

Car park pictures are awesome... Might have to get some of this Jetseal.


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

suberp results and am awesome finish, very nice wet looking/glossy car


----------



## CarlosRodrigues (Oct 12, 2006)

Very Impressive results.


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

Jet Seal looks fantastic


----------

